

Google search manipulation can swing votes in LS poll - ghosh
http://toi.in/t-uY3a

======
lugg
Next you'll tell us the main stream media has an effect on voting outcomes
too.

/surpriseface

It is a significant worry that google can sway votes, however I dont think
Facebook, the news or any other media platform is in any different position.
Get money out of politics, probably solve all this in the same throw.

